# W10 Task Host error on restart



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 31, 2017)

I just formatted W10, and Windows Update says there are no updates. Everything's gone well except for this reoccurring Task Host Window error that locks my start button and keeps me from accessing any files or folders. The only workaround has been to sign out, then sign back in. Upon signing out I get an error that says Task Host is stopping background tasks. Microsoft\Windows\Plug & Play\Device Install Reboot Required. I then click the option to sign out anyway, and then the problem goes away until next restart.

I've Googled this and many have had this happen. So far I've tried two of the things that some have tried to fix it. One was disabling fast startup  in Power Settings, didn't work. The other was editing the WaitToKillServiceTimeout in the registry from 5000 to 2000, didn't work. Surprisingly though I read the default for that is supposed to be 12000, but it was set to 5000. So I'm wondering if a MS update changed it's value to try to solve the problem.

There are a lot of other methods people have tried, but I really don't want to experiment much further. I've yet to see an official MS Support fix for this. I've checked System Information and found that taskhostw.exe is a running task and located in Windows\System32. I also see no flags in Device Manager for drivers or devices not installed, so I don't know what this error message means by "Device Install Reboot Required".

Has anyone here had this problem? If so how if at all did you solve it? Many have said this started happening after a windows update. I have scanned for malware and viruses btw, and nothing was found.


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 31, 2017)

Which version did you install ? The latest, or some previous release ?

Having trouble with a brand new installation is never too good :/

You can always perform a file system integrity check with this method : https://support.microsoft.com/en-hk...er-tool-to-repair-missing-or-corrupted-system


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 31, 2017)

It's not the latest release as installed, but there were no hangs with any of the updates. I've also not had this happen until recently so I tend to think what most are saying about it being related to a recent update vs a problem with the version I installed to be true.


----------



## infrared (Oct 31, 2017)

By the time you've mucked about and possibly figured it out/fixed it, you might be better off just getting the latest release and trying again. :/


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 31, 2017)

Tried DISM and sfc /scannow. DISM came back saying restore operation completed successfully, and then sfc /scannow said no system file integrity problems found.

Still have same problem, after restarting, the left mouse button does not work on the taskbar. I can use the right mouse button as a workaround, but that way I cannot access the start menu tree or tiles.

I really don't see how getting the latest release should be any different from just updating my release. The scan confirms I'm at build 10.0.16299.19 like System Information says. Are you saying there are system files Windows Update is not giving me?

MS' own site confirms I have latest build.

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/release-info.aspx


----------



## infrared (Oct 31, 2017)

All I can think is that something got screwed up with one of the updates, or a corrupt iso you were installing from. It's weird that sfc /scannow didn't find any problems. I dunno, sorry I can't help more.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 31, 2017)

infrared said:


> All I can think is that something got screwed up with one of the updates, or a corrupt iso you were installing from. It's weird that sfc /scannow didn't find any problems. I dunno, sorry I can't help more.




Im thinking an update/s buggered his system up, i had weird stability issue in 7 and it was an update, removed it, issue stopped


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 31, 2017)

something worth checking : https://bobmckay.com/cloud-sass/solved-left-click-not-working-windows-10/


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 31, 2017)

blobster21 said:


> something worth checking : https://bobmckay.com/cloud-sass/solved-left-click-not-working-windows-10/


Thanks, after trying that it seemed to re-register the apps in green text, but it came back with these errors in red text...

error 0x803E0208: The Visual Elements extension failed while
processing the Notification element.
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId]
f61a681d-5291-0003-4186-1af69152d301 in the Event Log or use the
command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID
f61a681d-5291-0003-4186-1af69152d301
At line:1 char:38
+ ...  | Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode
-Register “$($_.I ...

********************************************************************

    + CategoryInfo          : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXMa
   nifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
    + FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Ap
   px.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

I also tried running the *Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup *command, then the sfc /scannow again, but still having the same problem after restarts. One thing I noticed as well is I have several Warnings in Event Viewer for "User Device Registration" pertaining to Hello for Business.

Windows Hello for Business provisioning will not be launched.
Device is AAD joined ( AADJ or DJ++ ): Not Tested
User has logged on with AAD credentials: No
Windows Hello for Business policy is enabled: Not Tested
Local computer meets Windows hello for business hardware requirements: Not Tested
User is not connected to the machine via Remote Desktop: Yes
User certificate for on premise auth policy is enabled: Not Tested
Machine is governed by none policy.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 31, 2017)

Never mind, just noticed that article says "There will be some warning messages in red which can be generally disregarded", regarding running the command to re-register apps. So unless this Hello for Business thing is causing it, I don't know what else it could be.


----------

